# Zustimmtaster



## INST (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wir führen gerade eine Diskusion mit unserer SiFa.
Wir setzen jetzt an unseren Montageanlagen (Maschinentakt 1 sec.) Zustimmtaster für den Einrichtbetrieb der Fa. Euchner ein. Bisher haben wir 2 - Handschaltgeräte eingesetzt mit dem Nachteil, dass entweder ein 2 Mechaniker in der Anlage war oder das Ding gar nicht benutzt wurde. Somit war für uns und den Hersteller der Anlage ein Zustimmtaster die richtige Lösung.

Unsere SiFa meint jetzt, dass der Zustimmtaster laut Maschinenrichtlinie nicht für diese Betriebsart zugelassen ist (obwohl wir sicher sind alle Voraussetzungen zu erfüllen).

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen und was setzt Ihr ein.

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## HBL (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo Inst

In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 sind unter *Pkt. 9.2.6.3 Freigabesteuerung* und unter *Pkt. 10.9 Geräte für Freigabesteuerung* die Funktionen eines Zustimmschalters festgehalten.

Ebenso ist unter *Pkt. 9.2.4 Aufhebung von Sicherheitsfunktionen und/oder Schutzmassnahmen* für Einricht- oder Instandhaltungsarbeiten die Zustimmeinrichtung erwähnt.

Das Auslösen einer Bewegung in einer der obgenannten Betriebsarten darf jedoch nur durch Tippschalter erfolgen.


Folgendes gibt es zusätzlich zu beachten:

Bei einem 2-stufigen Zustimmschalter muss immer zusätzlich ein NA-Taster vorhanden sein.

Bei einem 3-stufigen Zustimmschalter entfällt diese Forderung.


Da die Norm EN 60204-1 eine harmonisierte Norm der Maschinenrichtline ist, sind die in dieser Norm enthaltenen Ausführungen konform der MRL.


Gruss

Hans


----------



## jabba (11 Februar 2009)

Die Taktzeit sagt nix aus. Die Sicherheitskategorie der maschine wäre hier wichtiger.

Was für Bewegungen und womit fahrt Ihr die und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ?
Abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit müßt Ihr bei offener Türe und Zustimmtaster eine sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit fahren !


----------



## Safety (11 Februar 2009)

*Betriebsart*

Hallo,
hier geht es nicht nur um den Zustimmtaster, sondern um die Betriebart.
Hier lese bitte in der *EN ISO 12100-2*
Punkt *4.11.9*
*Steuerungsarten für Einrichten.....*
Da steht sehr genau was man machen muss, unter anderem auch:

der Betrieb der gefährlichen Teile nur unter Bedingungen mit verminderten Risiko zugelassen wird (z.B. verminderte Geschwindigkeit, verminderter Energie-/Kraftaufwand, schrittweiser Vorschub, z.B. mit einer Schrittschaltung)


Safety


----------

